# Game Sites Suitable for a 13 yo?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Game Sites Suitable for a 13 yo? 
Hi ! Just wondering if anyone could recommend any good sites with online games suitable for my 13 y/o son.

Other than :

http://www.candystand.com/

http://www.gamespy.com/

http://www.nabiscoworld.com/

http://www.shockwave.com/sw/home/

http://www.onlinetcg.com/

Appreciate any help !


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

What kind of games does he enjoy playing?? I enjoy going to msn game zone, they have a lot of different ones to choose from, I also go to pogo.com they also have a large variety.

Chari

Your new running man looks good~


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

...here is one I didn't see on your list 
http://play.games.com/playgames/home.jsp


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers ! Chari & Rhett...............appreciated  

I'll pass them on


----------



## fieldtrip (Oct 19, 2002)

i like-
http://www.arcadegamesonline.com/
some good games here- not all arcade themed as the name suggests.
u could also try yahoo games- 
http://games.yahoo.com/
where u'll find me playing chess.................badly!

<img src=http://forums2.techguy.org/attachment.php?s=&postid=768940>


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Fieldtrip !


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

My kids like http://www.foxbox.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

THX ! gotrootdude


----------



## Big Bob97838 (Mar 3, 2003)

Try( http://www.popcap.com ) ok I am just a REAL big kid at heart but I like the kick back type games No stress


----------



## bencpht (Dec 24, 2002)

www.midway.com has some arcade/atari classics online like rampage and spyhunter. I love those old ones.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers all !!!!!!!!!!


----------

